# Starting up RAID devices ... [!!]

## eponymous

Ok,

So recently I've noticed that when I boot up my Gentoo box I get:

 *Quote:*   

> Starting up RAID devices ... [!!]

 

I have three 1TB disks all set to "Linux RAID autodetect" with fdisk and I've created a perfectly fine /dev/md0 node for the three disks. The array is RAID-0 and houses and ext4 filesystem and seems to mount fine.

I can't fine any error messages related to RAID but then again I'm not sure what I should be looking for in /var/log/messages :S.

Any ideas?

----------

## skellr

Sounds like an init script is trying to assemble an array that was already assembled by the kernel.

 I would probably add raid=noautodetect to the kernel line in grub.conf and let the init script hande it.

dmesg might show you more than what you will find in /var/log/messages.

----------

## eponymous

Ok so it looks like a bug has been raised against this:

https://bugs.gentoo.org/295397

The script in question is: /lib/rcscripts/addons/raid-start.sh  :

```
.....

.....

if [ -x /sbin/mdadm ] ; then

                ebegin "Starting up RAID devices"

                create_devs ${devs}

                output=$(mdadm -As 2>&1)

                ret=$?

                [ ${ret} -ne 0 ] && echo "${output}"

                eend ${ret}

fi

.....

.....
```

There is no message printed after the "Starting up RAID devices ..." message at boot but there is a blank line. Doing a mdadm -As manually on my system returns nothing - no error, it just returns. So it looks like a problem with the return value.

I do not need the RAID partitions to be autodetected or anything like that since it has all been done manually and an /etc/mdadm.conf exists. 

I also have mdadm added to my boot run level so I'm not sure why this script above even exists :S

Needless to say grep of "RAID" in /var/log yields nothing.

This script seems redundant for my uses - any way to remove it from the boot sequence?

----------

## eponymous

raid=noautodetect

added to the kernel line of grub.conf didn't work by the way.

----------

## eponymous

Any other ideas?

----------

